# Jigging Setup?



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

I am looking for a good set-up for jigging. I am new to this and plan to use it for reef fish. any help would be great.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

A couple weeks ago I gota Torium 20 filled with 100 lb powerpro on a trevala rod. I haven't had a chance to use my combo, but used a friends torium 20/trevala combo & another friends torsa/trevala combo. I loved the torsa combo, but didn't love the $750 price tag. I have $225 in mine & it hasn't been in the water yet. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Buy a Torium 16 off of EBAY for 90 bucks and get a heavy action trevala. Fill the torium with 10 feet of 30 pound mono albright that to 80# power pro and fill so you have roughly 150 yards. You can bimini on a longer leader or do whatever with that.


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

The Torsa is hard to justify for sure. I just bought a Penn Torque 300 with a 200lb Trevala Rod with Fuji Alconite guides. I broke it in Friday night at Petronius with 4 nice blackfins. Later Saturday morning I was droping in 250 feet of water on natural bottom and brought up a couple of scamp and a nice red grouper, but the big prize was a 50lb AJ. The system handled like a well oiled machine, it was awesome! And the Penn Torque has a nice speedy 6.3:1 retrieve that makes coming up from 250' a breeze. I spooled mine with 80 lb spectra for line capacity.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

> *ditchdoctor81 (3/23/2008)*A couple weeks ago I gota Torium 20 filled with 100 lb powerpro on a trevala rod. I haven't had a chance to use my combo, but used a friends torium 20/trevala combo & another friends torsa/trevala combo. I loved the torsa combo, but didn't love the $750 price tag. I have $225 in mine & it hasn't been in the water yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.






I second his sugestion, used it all day on sat. never got tired of jigging. great rod and real combo. We will see how it holds up.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There are so many setups to choose from I would just go to your local shop and pick out which combo you like best. You do not need more than 80lb. braid for jigging, I guarantee you'll never break it on a fish,structure maybe, but not from the pull of the fish. You also do not need any mono backing. Just put a strip of electrical or duct tape around the spool and the braid will grip it.


----------



## timl74 (Oct 10, 2007)

Going on my 3rd season jiggin, the best all around on the inexpensive side is the Torium 20with the Trevala MH rod.I use80lb powerpro and80lb leader witht the 160g shimano jigs, any heavier and I have found that it cuts doen on strikes.


Tim


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. My next question is what jigs would i need to use for what fish. Also i have heard of guys that have putt diffrent hooks on jigs. what do you suggest. also what leader should i run.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

do you prefer spinning or conventional. If spinning get a Stradic 8000 and trevala rod TVS66MH

if conventional get a Torium20 and trevala TVC66MH


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Why do you guys prefer the 20 over the 16? Seems to me that if your jigging, you want the reel as light as possible.....thats why I have the 16. And yes they have the same guts. The 16 20 and 30 all put out 22 pounds of max drag.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a Daiwa Saltist black on a Okuma Cedros jigging rod. The combo is awesome and puts the hurt on lots of jig eaters. I've been very impressed with it. There are pics of it in the background of the offshore reports section titled "massacre aboard the Bella". It's a well balanced combo.

Bob


----------



## timl74 (Oct 10, 2007)

I use shimano 160g mainly. I use 2 main colors, the blue and the pink one. I have caught everything on the bluejig, trigger, snap, grouper, flying grunard, king, whaoo, name it i have caught it on this jig. The pink is great for AJ butkings and bonito have hit it also. Have tried a few other colors, but nothing has produced for me as well as these two colors. Alos, the largest snapper i have put on the boat was 15.5lbs and was caught on a pink jig. I use eithe the 5/0 or 7/0 owner hooks, sometimes i but them pre rigges, and sometimes i rig em myself with wire.

Tim


----------

